

Julian Assange could be planning to surrender - rdl
http://news.sky.com/story/1320421/julian-assange-could-be-planning-to-surrender

======
rdl
Live press conference:
[http://www.livestream.com/cancilleriaecua](http://www.livestream.com/cancilleriaecua)

